# Warforged Necromancer (Finished!)



## DMAC (Jul 10, 2006)

Working on a commission of a Warforged necromancer and his clockwork toad familiar.  Here are the pencils so far.  I'm planning on adding more trinkets and there'll be some sort of magical effect around his outstretched hand in the color version:


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks wonderful as always DMAC


----------



## Meloncov (Jul 10, 2006)

I like the warforged toad (war-toad? forged-toad?)

The fingers look a bit too organic for my tastes, but the rest is great.


----------



## Ferret (Jul 11, 2006)

The drawing is excellent. Altohugh I don't think I fully appreciate how a Warforged could be a necromancer. But the drawing is damn nice


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 11, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> I like the warforged toad (war-toad? forged-toad?)
> 
> The fingers look a bit too organic for my tastes, but the rest is great.



 Toadforged.

And as usual, it looks amazing.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 11, 2006)

...I had a character in my game exactly like this. His toad wasn't clockwork, but other than that - identical.

Very nice piece. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 12, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## Kryndal Levik (Jul 13, 2006)

Awesome as always.


----------



## DMAC (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Here's my second take on the pencils.  I wasn't totally happy with the first version.  Nothing crazy, but the pose has a little more energy to it.  Some small details like the vertebrae aren't quite done but I'll fill them in when I finalize my lines.

The client asked for a couple of minor changes like making the skull on the staff human and tearing up the fringes of his robe a little more.


----------



## DMAC (Jul 17, 2006)

Pretty much finished with my pencil rendering.  I drew the toad on his own so that I can position him however I want in Photoshop:


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2006)

That pencil render is great.  That pic belongs in an Eberron book almost as is


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow! DMAC, you are the bomb! All of your work is great, but I especially appreciate the Eberron themed stuff. Thanks for continuing to share your work with us. Seeing each of the major development stages is very interesting too.


----------



## DMAC (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks.  Nice to have fellow geeks who appreciate this sort of thing. 

Tonight's work: flat colors.


----------



## Kryndal Levik (Jul 19, 2006)

I love the changes you made, with one exception- something about the toad's placement seems a bit off.  I know it's a matter of perspective (and that, visually, the shadow should show that it's on the ground), but its placement makes it seem like it's floating rather than sitting in the background.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 19, 2006)

HOLY CR@P! That is just freakin' sweet!


----------



## DMAC (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you.  

I mentioned when I posted the pencils that I drew the toad off on his own so that I can move him around in Photoshop and decide exactly where I want him.  He's probably going to be down much closer to the necromancer's feet in the end.


----------



## Gospog (Jul 19, 2006)

> Altohugh I don't think I fully appreciate how a Warforged could be a necromancer.




Carrion was assigned to a Karnnathi Necromancer during the Last War.  This nameless warforged was tasked with carrying in the bodies after a battle.  The bodies were of course then turned into skeleton and zombie troops.

Warriors and attendants in the field used to call him "Carry In" and over time this became "Carrion" and a running joke amongst the men.

Near the end of the war, Carrion became apprenticed to the Necromancer that he had been assisting for months (years?).  As a warforged, he very quickly took to the idea that a body without a soul is like a machine waiting to be used.  As such, he was able to maintain his detachment (and his Lawful Neutral alignment!).

Recently, Carrion was summoned to his masters' workshop. He found his master on the ground, witha knife sticking out of him.  He rushed to his masters' side, trying to help him.  Of course, guards then entered the room and found the warforged covered with his masters' blood!

Facing arrest (or worse), Carrion used Ghoul Touch and escaped.  he now lives life on the run.  I'll spare you the rest of the boring details.  

As for the Brass Toad, his name is Zaraxis.   Carrion cast his "Summon Familiar" spell near a famous (infamous?) Karnnathi museum of "oddities and artifacts".  The brass toad had never shown any signs of being magical or animate until the spell was cast.  As a result of the spell, all animals in a one mile radius were killed and Zaraxis the Brass Toad sprang to life.  He hopped to his masters' side and they have been inseperable ever since.

Occassionally, a strip of paper will spit from Zaraxis' mouth, after a few minutes if "ticking and binging" from inside the toad.  The paper is covered in alien script that so far, no one can translate.  Not even Zaraxis knows the import of this.
****

Needless to say, I am very pleased with DMAC's work so far.  I have the miniature for this character half-sculpted already.  I haven't started Zaraxis yet, though.

-Tom


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 20, 2006)

Awesome artwork, interesting character background. I'm glad I stopped by this thread.


----------



## Nifft (Jul 21, 2006)

I have the BBEG for my next story arc. Thank you! 

 -- N


----------



## Gospog (Jul 21, 2006)

He's not evil, he's misunderstood!


----------



## Kryndal Levik (Jul 22, 2006)

DMAC said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> I mentioned when I posted the pencils that I drew the toad off on his own so that I can move him around in Photoshop and decide exactly where I want him.  He's probably going to be down much closer to the necromancer's feet in the end.




I'd read that, but wasn't sure if that was your intended "final" placement.  Love the image- can't wait to see the final piece.


----------



## Nifft (Jul 22, 2006)

Meloncov said:
			
		

> I like the warforged toad (war-toad? forged-toad?)




I'm gonna go with "Wartforged". 

 -- N


----------



## Aristotle (Jul 25, 2006)

I love that you call that "flat colors". Even at the peak of my artistic ability, a decade ago, that would have been the finished good and then some. Excellent work as always, man. These peeks into your sketchbook are half my reason for checking in here now and again.


----------



## DMAC (Jul 30, 2006)

Finally finished!  Thanks to Gospog for his patience.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 31, 2006)

... Wow, that's crazy cool.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2006)

Sweet DMAC!


----------



## Gospog (Jul 31, 2006)

Well worth waiting for, I assure you.

I am a happy customer!

The sculpt is coming along as well.  here's an In-Progress shot:

http://home.comcast.net/~gospog/carrionsculpt27.jpg

Thanks for a professional job, DMAC, I love it!

-Tom


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 31, 2006)

That's spectacular! I gamed with Carrion as a fellow adventurer, and I'm telling you, if we knew he looked that cool we'd have given him more respect.


----------



## Mortimer De Gaul (Jul 31, 2006)

DMAC This Rocks!


----------



## Conlan (Aug 4, 2006)

DMAC said:
			
		

> Finally finished!  Thanks to Gospog for his patience.





Very cool! How did you color it? If it was in a paint program, I'd love to learn the tools and techniques behind it. Again, fabulous work!


----------



## DMAC (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks again guys.  I actually posted a little tutorial describing my coloring technique last year.  The thread can be found here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=126483


----------



## Davelozzi (Aug 6, 2006)

Great work!  I DM'd this Eberron game for Gospog, and Carrion is an awesome character, it's cool to see him fully rendered.  

The new mini looks like its coming along great too, though I also liked the old version.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 7, 2006)

Freakin' dope. I love it. Damn it, DMAC! I'm going to have to get you some work again soon.


----------

